# don't mess with the bears



## phinds (May 4, 2012)

Don't think I've posted this here, but even if I have, it's worth another look --- really tickles me:

[attachment=5172]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2012)

Paul I have seen the same on a golf course in Montana. It is a funny one.


----------



## BarbS (May 4, 2012)

Ha! Priceless!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 4, 2012)

[attachment=5174]
Im afraid to ask Rob what goes on down in Florida!
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 4, 2012)

LMAO!:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> ...what happens in the swamp...



:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 4, 2012)

You got me on that one Rob, thought it was a Florida thing!:wacko1:



Joe Rebuild said:


> :rofl2::rofl2: LMAO too and what is with the little smiling tooth?
> 
> Hey Tom what happens in the swamp...


----------



## CodyS (May 5, 2012)

LMAO!

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------

